# weight of engines



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy was I WRONG on this one.!!!! 
Some how I had gotten in my brain that each Aristo weight was 3 #s.. They are 1 pd or the dash 9 are 2. 

thus every time I stated, I was wrong. 
I took my wifes scales out and weighted the Big Boy finally. 
45pds loco, tender 18 
d-9 15 
mac 13 
45s 15 
E 12


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

You didn't tell her that you needed "Her Scale" to weigh the Big Boy, did you?! I was wondering why we were hitting so much turbulence flying to Phoenix last week. 

Didn't you know how heavy that big boy was before you built a plastic bridge for it?! 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The BB I had to bring the house scales out. I was told so many different ones that I thought I'd find out for sure.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...you probably UNDERweighed em all AGAIN....didn't you say your were using the wife's scale? I thought it was a known fact that all women's scales read light...


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Shhhhhhh, Mikey... 
You'd better watch out! I've met Carrie. She is a gracious hostess and a wonderful person. but..... I've never met a woman [including my very slender wife] that liked having her weight questioned.... 

JimC.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait wait wait wait.....I was talking in general...NOT about specific ladies. I meant what I said about it's a KNOWN FACT that ladies scales real light.....KNOWN FACT. 

Now....doncha go getting me in trouble with ANY SPECIFIC female. We all know we love em....and they weigh what they tell us. Done. I believe.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, 
Are you questioning Marty about his "Big Boy"? Sounds like a personal issue to me and not up for public discussion! Maybe a Hooter's discussion.  
LAO


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Larry, 

If it's a Hooters discussion, maybe I'll "weigh in" on that one. 

Tom


----------

